# Router Table



## mks130 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have seen the Router Workshop program on PBS. I am amased at how easy the setups appear to be. Does anyone have the specs/plans for the router table and fence that is used on the show?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: The router table is available from Oak-Park, a sponsor of this forum. They sell the parts to build one, and also a plan. You can reach them at Oak-Park.com. 
Woodnut65


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*router workshop table and other item's*



mks130 said:


> I have seen the Router Workshop program on PBS. I am amased at how easy the setups appear to be. Does anyone have the specs/plans for the router table and fence that is used on the show?


here is the web site for all you will need http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mks130

1st. let me say the Oak-Park router system is one of the best on the market today 
THAT SAID
BUT I try and tell it like I see it, and this is just my 2 cents 
The Oak-Park system has a error or two in it and it's a bit high in price but again it's a easy one to use and setup.
They have many,many jigs you can buy for the Oak-Park systems.

The 1st. error if you want to use the big bits you will need to get two base plates,the one that has a 3 1/8" in it and it's a bit small because many of the panel bits are bigger that 3 1/8" now days.
Then you will need to get a base plate with a 1 1/2" hole in it so you can use the brass guides on the router table.
They don't make a insert for the 3 1/8" base plate,so this means you will need to have two routers or take the base plate off and put on the one with the 1 1/2" hole in it.
They have a new base plate with a vac.pickup but it's the same as the others.
It's hard to put out 170.00 bucks for a base plate and some plywood with a hole in it and a fence and other parts but it's a bit high in price I think.
But again if you go with the Oak-Park Router system go all the way and you will be glad you did. 
The best way ,I think is to get a base plate with all the bells from the get go and make your own top and cabinet,they sale many types of base plates and you can do a search on Google/Froogle.com for them.
I will not push the one I like because it's up to you and it's your money not mind.
But do note you get what you pay for when you buy tools...   so buy the best you can. 

If you don't want to make one(router table) you can find many that are made at the Mfg.
Same thing froogle.com for them

Good Luck with your quest.. 
Bj


----------

